# Fishing tip # 611 menhaden—the power bait



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When I find a school of Menhaden, I usually drop what I am doing if it isn't working great. I'll start following the Menhaden and use a lure approximating the size of the fish in the school. 
Menhaden are the most consistently sought after of all inshore and near shore baitfish. When I find 2-5" Menhaden, I know Trout, Redfish and other inshore predators are close by. If the bait school is huge or there are several schools in the area, I will throw my net once and load up. 
When I find mature Menhaden, those in the 10" class, I rig up heavy tackle and wire. These fish are always hounded by something. Sharks, Tarpon and big Jacks are especially interested in them. Big Cobia often swim in the schools and never cause the bait to panic. Toss a Pogy under a float into the school and he is in a heap of trouble. 
Offshore, Kingfish love them. In Escambia Bay at P'cola, drop a live Pogy to the bottom in the pass or near the Lex. or the docking pylons. Unless you are using 80# test, you won't land anything but you will get bit hard and often. 
Around P'cola, big Bluefish key on Pogies and will drive you crazy some days. 
The biggest Red Snapper I ever caught was caught on a live Menhaden on a line between the Lex and Ft. Pickens.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen them jokers soooo thick you could get out and walk on top of em!!! I love watching the show when monsters are swimming through the schools! Biggest bull my ole lady caught was on a dead mashed up (pre frozen) monster menhaden.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Where do you commonly come across menhaden schools. Seems all I ever find on the flats is cigar minnows. Aint complaining but just saying


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Are they in the bay now? They were thick in the fall.


----------

